# Douchebag litterbugs



## C-Rex (Mar 3, 2015)

While at Berkshire East yesterday I saw something that pissed me off.  On the way up the new quad, some douchebag on the chair in front of us dropped an empty bottle of Fireball whiskey off the lift.  At first I thought it might have been an accident but after a couple runs I noticed they never went and picked it up, so I did.  Would it really have been that hard to pocket it and throw it in a trash can?  Why do people have to go to a beautiful place and do dickhead things like that?  One had a military Gore-Tex jacket.  That one of my brothers in arms would make us look bad like that bothered me even more.

These are the kind of guys that almost go $15 Thursday nights shut down.  If, by some chance, those guys are reading this, stop being a thoughtless douchenozzles.  Next time, I'll pick it up and bust it over your empty head.  [/rant]


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2015)

That is the one disturbing thing about spring skiing as it exposes how much trash is dropped from the lift - beer cans everywhere!  The ones who throw trash from a lift are trash themselves!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is the one disturbing thing about spring skiing as it exposes how much trash is dropped from the lift - beer cans everywhere!  The ones who throw trash from a lift are trash themselves  (and likely are quite sure the world revolves around themself) [/color=red] !




fixed it for 'ya :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the approach of Shawnee Peak in Maine.  They've got a barrel under the chair that looks like a target.  People shoot hoops with their empties into it.  A lot miss, but it does seem to confine the litter to one spot.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I like the approach of Shawnee Peak in Maine.  They've got a barrel under the chair that looks like a target.  People shoot hoops with their empties into it.  A lot miss, but it does seem to confine the litter to one spot.



PAts peak has this as well on the Hurricane triple


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2015)

B East banned all outside alcohol, this must be a mistake.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 3, 2015)

Pisses me off when I see that happen on a lift. Another thing that pisses me off and how dirty people are in the lodges. I just spent a month up at Stowe and the amount of trash people leave on the tables after getting dressed in the morning is beyond belief.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2015)

Jiminy had a barrel on top of an old tower footing on the Summit triple. Fun to try...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

Some people are major a-holes.  Littering is worse at the Pocono resorts than anywhere else I've seen, which I speculate is due to the higher concentration of city folk.  Pisses me off.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Pisses me off when I see that happen on a lift. Another thing that pisses me off and how dirty people are in the lodges. I just spent a month up at Stowe and the amount of trash people leave on the tables after getting dressed in the morning is beyond belief.



If I was paying 110 a day to ski I would expect someone to pick up after me. All joking aside I hate this to. I try to drill it in to my kids head to not leave the hand warmer packaging all over the table or their paper peel off from their tickets.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> One had a military Gore-Tex jacket.  That one of my brothers in arms would make us look bad like that bothered me even more.



Maybe it was milsup.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> If I was paying 110 a day to ski I would expect someone to pick up after me. All joking aside I hate this to. I try to drill it in to my kids head to not leave the hand warmer packaging all over the table or their paper peel off from their tickets.



LOL - true about them doing the cleanup!!! But, I haven't paid that much for a ticket at Stowe. Another thing that is pretty bad is the people that put their bags and boots on top of the tables then 4 hours later, people are eating off of that same table.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

We skied until closing bell at Bromley on Sunday.   When I came back in the lodge, the place looked like Pigpen had just gone through.  Dozens and dozens of bottles, wrappers, food all over the tables and the floors.  Gotta love the "me first" attitude.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

mbedle said:


> LOL - true about them doing the cleanup!!! But, I haven't paid that much for a ticket at Stowe. Another thing that is pretty bad is the people that put their bags and boots on top of the tables then 4 hours later, people are eating off of that same table.



My kids noted how disgusting the table was we sat at at Jay Tram side. One dropped a chip on the table and immediately refused to eat it. It was pretty gross.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

billski said:


> We skied until closing bell at Bromley on Sunday.   When I came back in the lodge, the place looked like Pigpen had just gone through.  Dozens and dozens of bottles, wrappers, food all over the tables and the floors.  Gotta love the "me first" attitude.



To go along with this "me" attitude. At the end of the day my kids grabbed an empty round table with about 8 chairs around it. I noticed a bag under the table by one of the chairs that I happen to sit at to remove my boots. I guy came and stood behind and my kids said he had an angry perplexed look on his face and was mouthing "why is this guy sitting here". I sensed him behind me then he reached in and roughly grabbed his bag. There were 5 or so empty seats but he choose the seat next to me and swung it a round right up against the back of mine. I was then saying to my kids that no one owns the tables even when they store their stuff at a table. I heard him huffing and puffing behind me.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> To go along with this "me" attitude. At the end of the day my kids grabbed an empty round table with about 8 chairs around it. I noticed a bag under the table by one of the chairs that I happen to sit at to remove my boots. I guy came and stood behind and my kids said he had an angry perplexed look on his face and was mouthing "why is this guy sitting here". I sensed him behind me then he reached in and roughly grabbed his bag. There were 5 or so empty seats but he choose the seat next to me and swung it a round right up against the back of mine. I was then saying to my kids that no one owns the tables even when they store their stuff at a table. I heard him huffing and puffing behind me.



I take great pleasure in sitting at these tables with people's bags under them when I eat or change out of my boots. Invariably someone comes along and gets angry because someone is sitting at "their" table. These folks need to dig up some change and get a locker.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been to place where a parent was sitting at a table while their family was skiing.  My friend and I would sit down and they'd say the table was taken.  I'd ask if their family was getting food or something and they'd say they're out skiing.  Then I'd have to explain that they can't claim the table for the whole day.  Amazing how discourteous people can be.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 3, 2015)

While I hate people littering anywhere, let alone in the mountains - anywhere in the mountains, not just a ski resorts-, I always think of it this way, the karma they sow will be their own, the mountain will exact revenge - snow snakes are everywhere


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

At SR, a few years ago, I unloaded from the Barker chair and pointed it towards Ecstacy. A teenage snowboarder about 40 feet ahead casually tossed an empty bottle to the side. I was stunned. I can't remember if I picked it up but I fantasized about grabbing it, chasing him down, and giving it to him saying "I think you dropped this." That behavior is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Mar 3, 2015)

There's often Bud Light cans under the lifts at Belleayre. I speculate that it's the same person. It's only on certain days and the amount grows as the day goes on. One of these days I hope I'm on a chair behind them when they do it. We'll have a talk for sure.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 3, 2015)

If I knew what car was his I would have put it under his tire.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I was then saying to my kids that no one owns the tables even when they store their stuff at a table. I heard him huffing and puffing behind me.



I can top that.  And I don't mean to be Topper.  Some goofball left a very large bag on top of a lunch table.  I moved it off the table so everyone could fit.  This big oaf came back and said, "who moved my bag?"   I said that I did, we needed room.  He raised his voice and said "Don't touch my bag!  DON'T TOUCH MY BAG!"   He had to be in his 20s.  What a baby.  Mommy, he took my toy!!


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> Amazing how discourteous people can be.


  Hey, IT'S ALL ABOUT ME!! :uzi:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I take great pleasure in sitting at these tables with people's bags under them when I eat or change out of my boots. Invariably someone comes along and gets angry because someone is sitting at "their" table. These folks need to dig up some change and get a locker.



Unless space does not allow in their lodge, I prefer resorts that have a no bag storage at the table policy and enforce it.   

I also feel that all resorts should be like Killington and offer complimentary bag storage.  It shouldn't be a profit center.  It should be a service the resort provides that improves the overall lodge experience for everyone; not just those who use it.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless space does not allow in their lodge, I prefer resorts that have a no bag storage at the table policy and enforce it.
> 
> I also feel that all resorts should be like Killington and offer complimentary bag storage.  It shouldn't be a profit center.  It should be a service the resort provides that improves the overall lodge experience for everyone; not just those who use it.



Burke used to but not anymore. They moved the retail shop into that space.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless space does not allow in their lodge, I prefer resorts that have a no bag storage at the table policy and enforce it.
> 
> I also feel that all resorts should be like Killington and offer complimentary bag storage.  It shouldn't be a profit center.  It should be a service the resort provides that improves the overall lodge experience for everyone; not just those who use it.



I totally agree.  It's a service every resort should provide as part of the cost of your ticket.  Not only does it free up space and make for a better experience in the lodge, it prevents theft as well.

I wouldn't even throw my cigarette butts on the ground.  I put them in my pocket and throw them out when I get a chance.  However, I just quit smoking today.  I came into work and found out that my friend and co-worker passed away on Saturday from cancer.  She was a total sweetheart and one of the most outgoing people I've ever met.  I went out for a cigarette break and after a couple drags I just felt incredibly stupid.  I know this is obvious to most people, but today it just really hit home.  No more.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I also feel that all resorts should be like Killington and offer complimentary bag storage.  It shouldn't be a profit center.  It should be a service the resort provides that improves the overall lodge experience for everyone; not just those who use it.



I agree.  Thy can still have lockers for people who want to lock up valuables.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so done with kids littering at Sunday River.  This year I spoke to 2 groups of boys after seeing them litter and said "if I was your mother I'd be so ashamed of you"!  That's all I can come up with lol...but it's the truth.  

Litter in general is bad - in Boston I won't even pick up my eyes from the sidewalk or I'm bound to step in dog shit, spit or something else - people are just disgusting.  Cig butts...omg...why smokers think it's okay to toss them out on the road is beyond me...maybe they think they are bio-degradable?


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Mar 3, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> B East banned all outside alcohol, this must be a mistake.



Hahahahaha! I love this comment. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Burke used to but not anymore. They moved the retail shop into that space.


  It was convenient and easy.   So much for customer first.   It's now revenue first.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> why smokers think it's okay to toss them out on the road is beyond me...maybe they think they are bio-degradable?



"All the world is my ash tray"

A lot of cars don't even have cigarette trays any more.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm so done with kids littering at Sunday River.  This year I spoke to 2 groups of boys after seeing them litter and said "if I was your mother I'd be so ashamed of you"!  That's all I can come up with



The cranky old man in me has been known to go up to the kids and ask their name.  Some kids do it when they know their parents aren't watching.  If they think their parents are about to get involved...    I actually did that recently to an adult who insisted in our limited number of customer parking spots.  Worked.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I was then saying to my kids that* no one owns the tables even when they store their stuff at a table.*



One of my biggest ski area pet peeves.  

First of all, why is it okay to store your crap all day long under lunch tables?  I would love to see areas ban that.  It's annoying having to cram your party in around, next to, sometimes even UNDER (hang pegs by tables at Platty), people's duffel and boot bags, extra clothing, and other such crap.

Secondly, just because you put said crap under the table at 8:37am, doesn't mean that you're entitled to that table at 1:15pm.

Lastly, please dont have your non-skiing family-member "lay seige" on a big table for 6, all-day-long from 8am to 4pm.  That's so rude.  I've seen "siege operators " knitting, puzzle making, and hoarding library stacks of reading materials at the table for their extended sit-in.


----------



## benski (Mar 3, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I wouldn't even throw my cigarette butts on the ground.  I put them in my pocket and throw them out when I get a chance.  However, I just quit smoking today.  I came into work and found out that my friend and co-worker passed away on Saturday from cancer.  She was a total sweetheart and one of the most outgoing people I've ever met.  I went out for a cigarette break and after a couple drags I just felt incredibly stupid.  I know this is obvious to most people, but today it just really hit home.  No more.



Good for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lastly, please dont have your non-skiing family-member "lay seige" on a big table for 6, all-day-long from 8am to 4pm.  That's so rude.  I've seen "siege operators " knitting, puzzle making, and hoarding library stacks of reading materials at the table for their extended sit-in.


There was a time in my life when I would not want to sit at such a table.  Now I actually enjoy sitting at those tables just to emphasize the point that they are not entitled to ownership of the table for the day.  I especially enjoy doing so if it is right before the rest of their crew is scheduled to arrive.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 3, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> There was a time in my life when I would not want to sit at such a table.  Now I actually enjoy sitting at those tables just to emphasize the point that they are not entitled to ownership of the table for the day.  I especially enjoy doing so if it is right before the rest of their crew is scheduled to arrive.



At Sunday River they will set out a tablecloth early in the AM and therefor they own it.  I will definitely make myself comfy if there is noone occupying the seat.

RE: bags...so many bags, not enough room.  That's the problem.  Why people have to bring body bags into the lodge is beyond me, but they do it.  SR has tons of cubbies and hooks, and they get all used by 9am on a normal weekend day, then they go under the tables.  No other choice, really.  So I get a cubby, or stacked in front of it...under table is last place b/c stuff gets spilled and stepped on, that's expected.  I don't get upset the shit is there, there is no other place.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Lastly, please dont have your non-skiing family-member "lay seige" on a big table for 6, all-day-long from 8am to 4pm.  That's so rude.  I've seen "siege operators " knitting, puzzle making, and hoarding library stacks of reading materials at the table for their extended sit-in.



At Jay last week in the new State side lodge a few of these had set up shop in the bar section of the bullwheel. Pissed me off - ended up sitting at the bus by the wheel well.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> At Jay last week in the new State side lodge a few of these had set up shop in the bar section of the bullwheel. Pissed me off - ended up sitting at the bus by the wheel well.



I'm not big on policing every little thing, but from my experience, the ones who hog an entire table for an entire day are day-trippers, not the regulars.  Regular/pass-holders know better.  So I think it would be in the best interest of the ski area to place signs up discouraging the practice, then I'd gladly point to sign as I plunk down my cafeteria tray with RESORT BOUGHT food and tell them to move all their made-at-home food.  If you can't find a place to eat/drink..why would you buy food?


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> At Sunday River they will set out a tablecloth early in the AM and therefor they own it.  I will definitely make myself comfy if there is noone occupying the seat.
> 
> RE: bags...so many bags, not enough room.  That's the problem.  Why people have to bring body bags into the lodge is beyond me, but they do it.  SR has tons of cubbies and hooks, and they get all used by 9am on a normal weekend day, then they go under the tables.  No other choice, really.  So I get a cubby, or stacked in front of it...*under table is last place b/c stuff gets spilled and stepped on, that's expected.  I don't get upset the shit is there, there is no other place.*



Also understand that sometimes bags just get stored under a table.  If we see bags under a clear table, all we do is sit down and move them as needed.  If the people come back to claim their bag, we hand it to them or let them get it.  Most people are fine with this...and for the South Boston types that think putting a bag under the table gives them a claim, they can go pound snow.


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread is starting to read like an advertisement for backcountry skiing...


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 3, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> However, I just quit smoking today. .



Good luck with that.  I know it is very difficult to do.  Smoking is one habit I am so glad I never took up.


----------



## VR17 (Mar 3, 2015)

I generally don't stereotype, but I will here, Smokers are generally some of the most disrespectful clueless people I have ever seen. Sit in their car smoking then throw the lit but out the window on the sidewalk or anywhere else they happen to finish puffing. I swear you would find dead butts on top of Mt Everest. Thank God they banned smoking on planes, bars and many other public establishments.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 3, 2015)

a few years back I was at Mount Snow. While on the lift there were some kids probably 14-15 years old and they were opening candy and dropping the wrappers off the lift. After this happened more than once I was getting really pissed- I shouted "hey kids you let one more piece of garbage fall from that chair and I've have your ski pass taken away". They stopped.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 3, 2015)

Something Wachusett Mountain does well:

*Earth Day:*
Annually hosting hundreds of volunteers to help clean up the area on Earth Day each spring.  These individuals police the ski area grounds, as well as nearby roads to collect trash and pick up debris.  Participants receive a complimentary lift ticket and barbecue lunch.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some people are major a-holes.  Littering is worse at the Pocono resorts than anywhere else I've seen, which I speculate is due to the higher concentration of city folk.  Pisses me off.



Bra/:flag:Mardi gras trees are Ok though, not litter.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> This thread is starting to read like an advertisement for backcountry skiing...



Even that is being ruined too.. First year at Tucks ...awsome run down the lip ruined by running over dog crap!@#$%^&


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless space does not allow in their lodge, I prefer resorts that have a no bag storage at the table policy and enforce it.
> 
> I also feel that all resorts should be like Killington and offer complimentary bag storage.  It shouldn't be a profit center.  It should be a service the resort provides that improves the overall lodge experience for everyone; not just those who use it.



Mount Snow does this, yet people still leave bags hanging on hooks or under the tables all day.  Usually people are OK about it though if you sit down.  I haven't had anyone throw a fit about it, which like you guys said, would be ridiculous.

Also, I am not a fan of littering.  However, I managed to lose a wrapped from a protein bar off the lift last time out.  I had left it in there to throw away and pulled it out on accident when I had put my gloves in and out of the pocket.  I felt bad.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 3, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> empty bottle of Fireball whiskey



douche nozzle drinking this terrible candy flavored Canadian whiskey?  I'm shocked.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> I think it would be in the best interest of the ski area to place signs up discouraging the practice, then I'd gladly point to sign as I plunk down my cafeteria tray with RESORT BOUGHT food and tell them to move all their made-at-home food.  If you can't find a place to eat/drink..why would you buy food?



I can go without eating lunch, and there have been more than a few times I've said, "screw it" and just went back out skiing due to lack of seating.  I doubt this is common, but there are definitely times when resorts do lose food/bevy money from this.



SkiFanE said:


> so many bags, not enough room.  That's the problem.  Why people have to bring body bags into the lodge is beyond me, but they do it.



WTH is in all these bags anyway?  I've NEVER brought a bag into a lodge with me my entire skiing life.  I boot up at the car, and I'm wearing what I need for the weather that day.  I dont need to store the contents of a walk-in closet in the cafeteria.



VR17 said:


> *I generally don't stereotype, but* I will here, *Smokers are generally some of the most disrespectful clueless people I have ever seen.*



You probably shouldn't have started with this example.  Dumb.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugarbush had the Mtn Dew Vertical Challenge this past Sunday and gave away free Dew and Gatorade.  There were cans and bottles all over the mountain and all kinds of different colored snow from kids pouring it out from the lift, in the corrals, etc.  There were no garbage cans at the top of the lift- bad planning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> WTH is in all these bags anyway?  I've NEVER brought a bag into a lodge with me my entire skiing life.  I boot up at the car, and I'm wearing what I need for the weather that day.  I dont need to store the contents of a walk-in closet in the cafeteria.



I bring a modest backpack into the lodge with me.  It has:

My ski socks for the day
My ski pants if the commute is over 90 minutes, so basically 90% of the time
Balaclava
Back up gloves
An alternate mid-layer
Alternate goggles
A shirt for the end of the day
Boot heater batteries
Ski lock
2 frozen bottles of water and usually a granola bar
Advil

The bag is about the size of a typical school book bag.  

Do you not bring anything but what you're wearing to the mountain or do you leave extra items in the car?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I bring a modest backpack into the lodge with me.  It has:
> 
> My ski socks for the day
> My ski pants if the commute is over 90 minutes, so basically 90% of the time
> ...



i day trip too.  transpack boot bag  full of basically same stuff as you.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> RE: bags...so many bags, not enough room.  That's the problem.  Why people have to bring body bags into the lodge is beyond me, but they do it.  SR has tons of cubbies and hooks, and they get all used by 9am on a normal weekend day, then they go under the tables.  No other choice, really.  So I get a cubby, or stacked in front of it...under table is last place b/c stuff gets spilled and stepped on, that's expected.  I don't get upset the shit is there, there is no other place.



A lot of areas ban bags under tables ( Sugarbush, Killington, etc.. ) some areas don't. Bags under tables usually don't bother me as log as they are not there to claim the table. At my home area, it's customary to put your bags under the tables, the tables are big enough to make it not an issue to sit and enjoy lunch, at least for my long legs. 



BenedictGomez said:


> WTH is in all these bags anyway? I've NEVER brought a bag into a lodge with me my entire skiing life. I boot up at the car, and I'm wearing what I need for the weather that day. I dont need to store the contents of a walk-in closet in the cafeteria.


 
Depends on the area. Out west, it's customary to boot up at the car; when in Rome. At Aspen last week, we booted up in the condo and took the shuttle to the mountain, if I over dressed though, I suffered all day. Out east here, I usually bring a transpack sized backpack boot bag into the lodge. Inside are my boots, helmet, several glove options, goggles, sun screen, Advil, and maybe a fleece vest. The thing with eastern resorts is, they are so compact in size, it's easy to get back to the base lodge to adjust attire. Plus, I don't like walking on pavement in my ski boots if I don't have to, wrecks them. Sometimes I'll throw some jeans in the bag to change into after skiing if the drive is long, or if it;s spring skiing, I usually like to change in to jeans and t-shirt after skiing.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i day trip too.  transpack boot bag  full of basically same stuff as you.



Ditto


----------



## Tin (Mar 3, 2015)

BG where do you put your keys? I used to carry them in a pocket until a large Subaru key impaled my quad.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> To go along with this "me" attitude. At the end of the day my kids grabbed an empty round table with about 8 chairs around it. I noticed a bag under the table by one of the chairs that I happen to sit at to remove my boots. I guy came and stood behind and my kids said he had an angry perplexed look on his face and was mouthing "why is this guy sitting here". I sensed him behind me then he reached in and roughly grabbed his bag. There were 5 or so empty seats but he choose the seat next to me and swung it a round right up against the back of mine. I was then saying to my kids that no one owns the tables even when they store their stuff at a table. I heard him huffing and puffing behind me.



That's why I avoid mountains with these types of people. I was at MRG last Sunday and it was busy during lunch. Someone saw me looking for a place to sit and someone who saw me had his whole group move down a chair and offered a spot at their table. These folks were complete strangers but this happens all the time when I'm at Wildcat, Magic, MRG, and Smuggs (when it's not a shit show).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> At Sunday River they will set out a tablecloth early in the AM and therefor they own it.  I will definitely make myself comfy if there is noone occupying the seat.
> 
> RE: bags...so many bags, not enough room.  That's the problem.  Why people have to bring body bags into the lodge is beyond me, but they do it.  SR has tons of cubbies and hooks, and they get all used by 9am on a normal weekend day, then they go under the tables.  No other choice, really.  So I get a cubby, or stacked in front of it...under table is last place b/c stuff gets spilled and stepped on, that's expected.  I don't get upset the shit is there, there is no other place.



Table cloth? I would go buy a nice pulled pork sandwich (extra messy) and proceed to use it as my own personal napkin


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I bring a modest backpack into the lodge with me.  It has:
> 
> My ski socks for the day
> My ski pants if the commute is over 90 minutes, so basically 90% of the time
> ...



Jeez, you're high maintenance.  I sometimes have an extra pair of skis in the car if I'm uncertain of the conditions.  My boot bag in the car has spring gloves in case it's warm, and that's about it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

Tin said:


> BG where do you put your keys?



Skikey goes in pants pocket.

  Car key goes in interior coat pocket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Jeez, you're high maintenance.  I sometimes have an extra pair of skis in the car if I'm uncertain of the conditions.  My boot bag in the car has spring gloves in case it's warm, and that's about it.



High maintenance? No. Prepared so I'm comfortable out on the hill no matter the weather instead of hanging out in New Jersey and bitching about the cold? Yes


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 3, 2015)

There are only two things that are acceptable to throw/sling off a chairlift, and that's bra or panties onto a bra tree

Or if you're in Jackson, old ski boots onto the boot tree by the union pass lift. That made me lol


----------



## ceo (Mar 3, 2015)

Most people bring a gear bag, particularly if they're day tripping. Resorts need to deal with that. I really like the dedicated boot-up/gear storage room at Sugarbush. Cannon and Sugarloaf both have a ton of shelves and cubbies and stuff still piles up under tables.

I've always taken it for granted that one person at an 8-top isn't claiming the entire table unless their family is in the lunch line at that moment (and you can usually tell by the pile of helmets and gloves on the table). Don't think I've ever had someone try to insist otherwise. Maybe I lead a charmed life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

Crotched Mountain has a great boot up and bag storage area in their lodge too.  It is probably the single ugliest ski base lodge in New England, but it also might be the best functioning.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Crotched Mountain has a great boot up and bag storage area in their lodge too.  It is probably the single ugliest ski base lodge in New England, but it also might be the best functioning.



reminds me of a warehouse


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2015)

farlep99 said:


> This thread is starting to read like an advertisement for backcountry skiing...



It's why I took up backpacking..because you get the same behavior at campgrounds. 

I hate litterbugs. I can't understand why you would go out into the woods or up a mountain to enjoy a beautiful day being outdoors and then just trash it. I often munch on a snack while skiing/hiking and I put the wrapper in my pocket when I'm done. I couldn't imagine just tossing it on the ground. :-x

The kayaking and hiking clubs around here often have "clean up" days in the springtimes. Perhaps the ski resorts should have the same and offer vouchers for lift tickets to those that volunteer to clean up after the snow melts. 

I go midweek so it's never so crowded that I can't find a place to sit down in the lodge. As for myself, I always get a locker. I bring a backpack that has my helmet, goggles,  ski lock, gloves, masks, etc and a change of clothes for the drive home. It all fits in the locker without a problem.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> High maintenance? No. Prepared so I'm comfortable out on the hill no matter the weather instead of hanging out in New Jersey and bitching about the cold? Yes



I've never wanted for any extra clothes.  I view the current weather, and I dress appropriately.  I dont need a 4-piece luggage set in the lodge, not to mention, that seems like a huge P.I.T.A.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 4, 2015)

There was a wonderful public service ad on TV that showed a bunch of people cringing as they walked by some litter.  Finally, one man walks over, picks up the piece of litter and deposits it in a garbage can.  Problem solved.  For all the suggestions, this is the only one that I see work consistently. Since  best estimates are that less than 5% of skiers are litterers.  If 5% of skiers take on picking up a few things per day from the hills, problem solved.

BTW, cigarette filters take 5 years to break down according to some sources I read.  At my home area, it was reported that thousands of cigarette filters are picked up in the spring, mostly from under chairlifts, at chairlift exits and around the main lodge.  It becomes most disgusting in the spring when the snow starts to melt.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never wanted for any extra clothes.  I view the current weather, and I dress appropriately.  I dont need a 4-piece luggage set in the lodge, not to mention, that seems like a huge P.I.T.A.




I bring extra gloves, socks and an extra ski mask, along with things like aspirin, lip balm, reading glasses in a backpack that's always packed and ready to go for when I take a trip.  I like a change of clothes if I'm driving 2-3 hours home or going out to dinner afterwards. It all goes in the backpack, which goes into a locker.  I guess it's the backpacker in me that goes light. 


As for littering, I live in an apartment complex and it amazes me how many of my neighbors litter. They leave cans, wrappers and just stuff all around the complex. I know some of it blows from the garbage but a lot is just there by the curb.  We LIVE here for chrissakes! People are such pigs. I often find myself picking up the litter because I can't stand looking at it.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's an example of some disgusting behavior: I saw this right next to Pine Meadow Lake at Harriman Park. This is a popular destination because it's a fairly easy hike so a lot of day trippers come to picnic here and then decided that they just CAN'T take the trash out that they bring in so they dump it here. I just can't imagine why people come to enjoy a beautiful place and decide to uglify it by littering. They probably complain about bears too. What a bunch of asshats. :angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never wanted for any extra clothes.  I view the current weather, and I dress appropriately.  I dont need a 4-piece luggage set in the lodge, not to mention, that seems like a huge P.I.T.A.



Jesus dude, as someone who talks like you practically invented meteorology, I'd think you'd know that conditions on a mountain can change drastically throughout the ski day.

And talk about hyperbole.  We're talking about the size pack you see people wearing everyday while they actually ski.  I could do that, I but don't like the feel of a pack on my back while I'm on the hill.

To each their own.  You have all these items yes?  I store them in the bag full time after washing.  Whether it be at home between trips, on a day trip or if I'm heading to the mountain for a couple of days or more.  Bag comes out of the closet, into the car, then out of the car and into the lodge.  Easier to carry than a set of skis. Pretty darn simple to have access to all that I might need no matter the weather within as much time/hassle as it takes to walk into the lodge and take a leak. 

But, hey, suit yourself.  You seem to spend a lot of time at home skipping skiing early season complaining the snow isn't good enough or throughout the middle of the season when you deem 5 degrees too cold.  And you call others high maintenance?  okayyyyyy


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2015)

I carry a Transpack bag and put my boots on in the lodge.  Would be too awkward to boot up from the back of the car.  I tend to overpack  (Boy Scout approach) but all that does is make my bag heavier...doesn't really affect the space it takes up in the lodge.

I remember skiing in UT and the only other folks I saw with Transpack bags were from New England.  Looked like most people booted up in their condo.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Jesus dude, as someone who talks like you practically invented meteorology, I'd think you'd know that conditions on a mountain can change drastically throughout the ski day.
> 
> And talk about hyperbole.  We're talking about the size pack you see people wearing everyday while they actually ski.  I could do that, I but don't like the feel of a pack on my back while I'm on the hill.
> 
> ...



All valid points. Plus we know you only ski the gnarliest of gnar so where else are you going to put the tranceiver, shovel, etc.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

hammer said:


> I carry a Transpack bag and put my boots on in the lodge.  Would be too awkward to boot up from the back of the car.  I tend to overpack  (Boy Scout approach) but all that does is make my bag heavier...doesn't really affect the space it takes up in the lodge.
> 
> I remember skiing in UT and the only other folks I saw with Transpack bags were from New England.  Looked like most people booted up in their condo.



My daughter boots in the parking lot when she skis with her friends. She keeps all the gear in the car and boots up in the parking lot. She's a poor college student and doesn't want to spring for the locker. Often I find it to be a long walk from my car to the lodge and I find it easier to carry everything, often over icy surfaces in the parking lot, if I have my regular boots on so I'll pay the $5 for the locker. With a backpack I have my hands free to carry my skis and boots and make just one trip.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> I can top that.  And I don't mean to be Topper.  Some goofball left a very large bag on top of a lunch table.  I moved it off the table so everyone could fit.  This big oaf came back and said, "who moved my bag?"   I said that I did, we needed room.  He raised his voice and said "Don't touch my bag!  DON'T TOUCH MY BAG!"   He had to be in his 20s.  What a baby.  Mommy, he took my toy!!




"Lighten up, Francis"


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> My daughter does that when she skis. She keeps all the gear in the car and boots up in the parking lot. She's a poor college student and doesn't want to spring for the locker. Often I find it to be a long walk from my car to the lodge and I find it easier to carry everything, often over icy surfaces in the parking lot, if I have my regular boots on so I'll pay the $5 for the locker. With a backpack I have my hands free to carry my skis and boots and make just one trip.



I booted up in the car during college and for a couple years after while living in Stowe.   It was a bit different than my current scenario of 2+ hour day trips 90% of the time I ski.  There I'd always park in the middle Gondola parking lot.  That lot is ski in, ski out.  I'd have anything extra I might need in the car.....as well as beers, grill, and tailgating supplies.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 4, 2015)

Pack it in, pack it out.  Simple enough.  As a former smoker, I agree that most smokers are pretty oblivious when it comes to throwing butts around.  I look at it this way:  If I wouldn't do it on my own property, why would I do it anywhere else?  

Back to the lodge thing.  I usually only bring a bag in if the resort offers free bag checking.  I don't like leaving my stuff out.  I know theft is rare, but my gear is like my children.  It cost me a lot of money and I am very attached to it.  I'll leave my boots out.  If someone really wants my stinky, beat up old timberlands, they can have them.  I get them free from work anyway.  I'd just be annoyed having to drive home in just socks.

I have a Burton Heli-pack that is slim enough to not be a bother when riding, but fits enough stuff to not need the lodge or trips to the car.  I usually carry water, some clif bars, a spare pair of gloves, spare lens, multi-tool, and maybe an extra layer if I'm not sure about the weather.  If I'm at a big resort where a lot of traversing may be necessary, I'll pack my collapsible poles.  I like riding with a pack now that I'm used to it.  Besides having my stuff with me, it also protects my back in a fall and keeps it warm on lifts without backrest padding.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I booted up in the car during college and for a couple years after while living in Stowe.   It was a bit different than my current scenario of 2+ hour day trips 90% of the time I ski.  There I'd always park in the middle Gondola parking lot.  That lot is ski in, ski out.  I'd have anything extra I might need in the car.....as well as beers, grill, and tailgating supplies.



I'm a lot like that with my car. All season I've been driving around with my snowshoes, hiking poles and a day trip backpack in the rear seat just in case I want to do some snowshoeing. Not to mention the usual tools (toolbox, jumper cables, battery charger, collapsible shovel) plus extra clothes, flashlight, blanket,  food/water in case I get stuck someplace. 

In the summer I have my beach chair, towels and blanket taking up residence in the back seat. You never know when you might need them. Come in handy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

keep beach chair, umbrella and towel in my car during summer as well.  tennis equipment too


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Here's an example of some disgusting behavior: I saw this right next to Pine Meadow Lake at Harriman Park. This is a popular destination because it's a fairly easy hike so a lot of day trippers come to picnic here and then decided that they just CAN'T take the trash out that they bring in so they dump it here. I just can't imagine why people come to enjoy a beautiful place and decide to uglify it by littering. They probably complain about bears too. What a bunch of asshats. :angry:



This is a common thing, people go to state and county parks or remote sections of roads to dump trash.  I don't understand why on earth someone would do this.  WTH wrong with their garbage can?   Luckily NJF&G has been cracking down on this recently and has posted the info. The fines are sometimes small (TOO SMALL), but hopefully the public shaming campaign has an impact.

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2015/02/8_arrested_for_illegal_dumping_in_nj_open_space_ar.html



deadheadskier said:


> Jesus dude, as someone who talks like you practically invented meteorology, I'd think you'd know that conditions on a mountain can change drastically throughout the ski day.
> 
> And talk about hyperbole.  We're talking about the size pack you see people wearing everyday while they actually ski.  I could do that, I but don't like the feel of a pack on my back while I'm on the hill.



So illogically angry....  about something so trivial....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> So illogically angry....  about something so trivial....



yeah, no

want some straw to chew on?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> want some straw to chew on?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

yup, you got me BG.  I booted up in the back of my car this morning and had a nice tall glass of hatorade. 

Again, want some straw?  There's no anger.  If you're going to be a trolling douche, I'm going to call you on it.  

We get it.  You're hardcore.  You boot up at the car and are prepared to take on the elements no matter what the weather throws at you.  People who carry a backpack are high maintenance.  

feel free to post another cute picture if you want.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is a common thing, people go to state and county parks or remote sections of roads to dump trash.  I don't understand why on earth someone would do this.  WTH wrong with their garbage can?   Luckily NJF&G has been cracking down on this recently and has posted the info. The fines are sometimes small (TOO SMALL), but hopefully the public shaming campaign has an impact.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2015/02/8_arrested_for_illegal_dumping_in_nj_open_space_ar.html



Ugh..I agree..the fines aren't big enough.  You kick a dog and get into more trouble! 

I see litter all over the place when I'm outdoors. Trash along rivers, roads. I kayak and camp along the Susquehanna, which is a beautiful river but down near Harrisburg the river is filled with trash and old tires. People even litter in the Pine Barrens. It's so sad. Don't even talk to me about the beaches. I won't go to Sandy Hook because of all the trash. It's awful. 

One nice thing about the NYS parks where you pay $8-12 to go hiking is that they are clean. I rarely see litter in places like Minnewaska State Park or the Mohonk Preserve. 

I hope things are better out West, which is where I plan to head to in little over a year. It's just too crowded, congested and dirty here. With so many people and cities it's not surprising things are trashed.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's why I avoid mountains with these types of people. I was at MRG last Sunday and it was busy during lunch. Someone saw me looking for a place to sit and someone who saw me had his whole group move down a chair and offered a spot at their table. These folks were complete strangers but this happens all the time when I'm at Wildcat, Magic, MRG, and Smuggs (when it's not a shit show).


   THIS.  I'm with you all the way.  Great places to chill.  One reason I stopped going to Kmart, years ago.  I love the mountain, it's the customers that give me pause.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> There are only two things that are acceptable to throw/sling off a chairlift, and that's bra or panties onto a bra tree




Seems like every ski resort has a bra tree. My daughter and I got into quite a conversation about this at Blue the other day.

"Who started doing this and why? Was it a frat/sorority house prank?"

"So how do they pick which tree to use..Why THAT tree?"

"Do they realize how expensive these bras are?" (She shops at Victoria Secret for her bras..no Walmart for my daughter!" :lol:


----------



## benski (Mar 4, 2015)

In Blue mountain in Westchester has 2 tv left on the side of the trails. The people who brought them there must have been trying to be assholes since it was not continent for them to bring it there. People also used a now closed road as a dump and then moved on to a parking lot which is now a significantly smaller Becouse of them. Those people must be such trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Ugh..I agree..the fines aren't big enough.  You kick a dog and get into more trouble!



I don't know - I think dog-kicking may be a little higher up on the anti-social behavior scale than littering...


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> THIS.  I'm with you all the way.  Great places to chill.  One reason I stopped going to Kmart, years ago.  I love the mountain, it's the customers that give me pause.



+1


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *If you're going to be a trolling douche, I'm going to call you on it.   We get it.  You're hardcore.  You boot up at the car and are prepared to take on the elements no matter what the weather throws at you.  People who carry a backpack are high maintenance.  *



No.  

1) I boot up at the car as I think it's much easier than carrying crap to the lodge and leaving bags laying about.
2) I have no idea how you think where folks boot up somehow could possibly suggest someone is/isnt "hardcore".
3) I still say you seem bizarrely and illogically angry over a small subject that is incredibly trivial and dumb.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

I always figured that there was either lunch,alcohol or both in that pack.  I was a single on a quad, the other three were friends.  One opens his backpack, pulls out this monolithic glob of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.  They peeled them off, two each, and were done with lunch before the chair reached the top.  That's one way to get a lot of runs in!

I bootup in the lodge because I'm too lazy, not in a rush, want to save the boot wear and tear, don't want to fall in the parking lot.  But I always find a place to put my bag, out of the way and NEVER under the table.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> opens his backpack, pulls out this monolithic glob of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.  They peeled them off, two each, and were done with lunch before the chair reached the top.  That's one way to get a lot of runs in!



That's the best reason I've heard for carrying a bag.  Good SOTC tip too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 3) I still say you seem bizarrely and illogically angry over a small subject that is incredibly trivial and dumb.



Just because I think you're a douche for calling me "high maintenance" for carrying a backpack doesn't mean I'm angry BG.  

Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

I always bring a bag in with me.  But, I always check my bag also.  I much prefer to get changed in and out of my stuff inside of the lodge.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I don't know - I think dog-kicking may be a little higher up on the anti-social behavior scale than littering...




That's true. They are all the same in my book. Assholes who deserve more than they get. :angry:


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

When I snowboard I boot up at home and drive to the mountain fully geared up.  Since I don't have any reason to go inside I rarely bring a bag.

When I ski I sometimes boot up in the car but I kind of hate that.  So I usually boot up in the lodge.  Since I have to go in anyway and have to leave my shoes somewhere, I usually bring a bag full of stuff.

Man skiing is a PIA.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> .  I was a single on a quad, the other three were friends.  One opens his backpack, pulls out this monolithic glob of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.  They peeled them off, two each, and were done with lunch before the chair reached the top.  That's one way to get a lot of runs in!



Sounds like me. I carry 3 Kind bars with me and those little packets of cheese in my coat pocket. I nibble at them as I'm skiing. I have a very small bottle holder that straps around my waist that I use for hiking as well. Works very well. Saves $$$ too. I eat a big breakfast beforehand and enjoy a nice dinner afterwards.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2015)

Not that this adds anything or anyone cares but when I am with others I go with what the majority wants to do. I suggest booting up at the car but if they don't want to I will go inside also on windy cold days I will go inside. At the home hill now that I don't have a standard I put my left boot on at home and the right one on when I get there. The kids boot up at home on most trips less than 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I always bring a bag in with me.  But, I always check my bag also.  I much prefer to get changed in and out of my stuff inside of the lodge.



Its no fun to boot up in the car if its 5 degrees out and windy as it was for most of this winter so far. If its a really nice day and its a crowded lodge at a place like Loon or anywhere in So. VT I'll boot up in the car. However the lodge is there for a reason, and if you're skiing somewhere that has little crowds or huge lodge places like Sugarloaf, Wildcat, Crotched, I don't see the downside of not going into the lodge and getting changed, it's warmer and oftentimes closer to the lift than trudging across the parking lot in ski boots damaging them or even slipping if it's an icy day. Plus I bring a lunch most times, way too expensive to buy a charred burger or 3 chicken fingers for $9.00.

Making home base your car seems a little inefficient to me at large resorts. At smaller hills and a nice day though, it can totally work to boot up in the car.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jully said:


> Its no fun to boot up in the car if its 5 degrees out and windy as it was for most of this winter so far. If its a really nice day and its a crowded lodge at a place like Loon or anywhere in So. VT I'll boot up in the car. However the lodge is there for a reason, and if you're skiing somewhere that has little crowds or huge lodge places like Sugarloaf, Wildcat, Crotched, I don't see the downside of not going into the lodge and getting changed, it's warmer and oftentimes closer to the lift than trudging across the parking lot in ski boots damaging them or even slipping if it's an icy day. Plus I bring a lunch most times, way too expensive to buy a charred burger or 3 chicken fingers for $9.00.
> 
> Making home base your car seems a little inefficient to me at large resorts. At smaller hills and a nice day though, it can totally work to boot up in the car.



We always bring our own lunches and snacks also.

I figure, I'm always there early enough that crowds are not too insane even at a busy place like Mount Snow.  So, we take the extra couple of minutes to change inside and check our bag(s).


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 4, 2015)

Before kids we avoided lodges like the plague.  The stuffiness, smells, noise, people... always brought cooler with sandwiches and beer for lunch and eat at car.  My memory is sketchy, but were always able to do this at every mountain.  Pained me when we had kids and started to use the lodge lol.  Now at SR if there's a full parking lot by time we get there (8:15), we'll park on access Road, which is about 15 feet from RoadRunner trail, bootup in car and head down trail right to lift.  I love skipping the lodge in AM - just takes precious time.  My husband takes 10 minutes longer to boot up than me - drives me crazy - so he'll boot up at home if we know we'll be parking on access road.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 4, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> That's true. They are all the same in my book. Assholes who deserve more than they get. :angry:



There's probably a substantial overlap between the two groups, anyway.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> *My husband takes 10 minutes longer to boot up than me - drives me crazy *- so he'll boot up at home if we know we'll be parking on access road.



Is he really fussy with his boot fit?


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Most days we have a posse that meets in the lodge before, who ever shows up skis together, so there is incentive to be in the lodge in the morning. It's a social thing. You chat while booting, then ski. I boot up at the car when I feel like skiing alone and I'm trying to  avoid meeting up with anyone I know in the lodge, which is rare.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> When I snowboard I boot up at home and drive to the mountain fully geared up.




I have seen him.  He has the helmet on and goggles in the down position.  Gloves and everything.  He does a j turn in the spot and he is out.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I have seen him.  He has the helmet on and goggles in the down position.  Gloves and everything.  He does a j turn in the spot and he is out.



:lol: Haha!  I couldn't imagine driving up to the mountain with all of my stuff on.  Not to mention, it would be dangerous driving with boots on I would think.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is he really fussy with his boot fit?


He needs custom soles and fitting with boots - so they seem to be hard to get on - I don't get it, my boots slip right on.  Then he has to change socks - he says he feet will sweat between home and mountain, so he has to put on ski socks.   I don't know...all I know is I'll be standing around for 10 minutes 100% ready to ski off, while he's still futzing with his stuff.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> He needs custom soles and fitting with boots - so they seem to be hard to get on - I don't get it, my boots slip right on.  Then he has to change socks - he says he feet will sweat between home and mountain, so he has to put on ski socks.   I don't know...all I know is I'll be standing around for 10 minutes 100% ready to ski off, while he's still futzing with his stuff.



I don't have custom soles or anything like that.  However, I wear a separate pair of socks for the drive up than I do for while I am snowboarding.  Like your husband, my feet will sweat on the car ride up to the mountain.  I get really warm in the car though usually.  If I'm taking a long road trip, I'll wear shorts and t-shirt regardless of outside temperature.  Even when it is very cold out, I'll wear a t-shirt in the car - I just always wind up too warm or uncomfortable if I'm wearing a sweatshirt or jacket in the car.

To me, the extra few minutes in the lodge is worth the comfort.  Does it take extra time?  Of course.  But, I get to the mountain early enough (usually) that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 4, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't have custom soles or anything like that.  However, I wear a separate pair of socks for the drive up than I do for while I am snowboarding.  Like your husband, my feet will sweat on the car ride up to the mountain.  I get really warm in the car though usually.  If I'm taking a long road trip, I'll wear shorts and t-shirt regardless of outside temperature.  Even when it is very cold out, I'll wear a t-shirt in the car - I just always wind up too warm or uncomfortable if I'm wearing a sweatshirt or jacket in the car.
> 
> To me, the extra few minutes in the lodge is worth the comfort.  Does it take extra time?  Of course.  But, I get to the mountain early enough (usually) that it doesn't really matter.


 
Lol...after skiing with the guy for 25+ years I know the drill.  If we boot up in car...at least he doesn't have time to chat with ski buddies :evil:   I get up so early to get kids and myself ready...that by the time I'm at the mountain I just want to effing ski!!!!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 4, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> He needs custom soles and fitting with boots - so they seem to be hard to get on - I don't get it, my boots slip right on.  Then he has to change socks - he says he feet will sweat between home and mountain, so he has to put on ski socks.   I don't know...all I know is I'll be standing around for 10 minutes 100% ready to ski off, while he's still futzing with his stuff.



If you know this is always going to happen, why don't you just take a warm-up run instead of waiting??


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Lol...after skiing with the guy for 25+ years I know the drill.  If we boot up in car...at least he doesn't have time to chat with ski buddies :evil:   I get up so early to get kids and myself ready...that by the time I'm at the mountain I just want to effing ski!!!!



Ha!  That's me too.  My wife gives me a hard time for chatting with random strangers.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is a common thing, people go to state and county parks or remote sections of roads to dump trash.  I don't understand why on earth someone would do this.  WTH wrong with their garbage can?   Luckily NJF&G has been cracking down on this recently and has posted the info. The fines are sometimes small (TOO SMALL), but hopefully the public shaming campaign has an impact.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2015/02/8_arrested_for_illegal_dumping_in_nj_open_space_ar.html



I mt bike where some of those dbags were caught. Its shame and needs more patrolling as it can be a mess back there.


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 4, 2015)

The worst part is that illegal dumping is the number one reason why roads get gates installed on them, closing access to everyone else


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 4, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> If you know this is always going to happen, why don't you just take a warm-up run instead of waiting??



Not enough time really. And I know that getting separated can cause more problems (I waited and waited....).  I'll just hang and check conditions on phone, or get an OJ, then ask him if he's almost ready, ignore dirty look, go back to phone lmao.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2015)

Iron Eyes Cody does not approve.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 5, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Iron Eyes Cody does not approve.



Neither does Woodsy:


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Neither does Woodsy:


  That thing is freakin' scary!


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> The worst part is that illegal dumping is the number one reason why roads get gates installed on them, closing access to everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


 Sad and true.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Lol...after skiing with the guy for 25+ years I know the drill.  If we boot up in car...at least he doesn't have time to chat with ski buddies!



you must be talking about me!  :angry:


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 5, 2015)

billski said:


> That thing is freakin' scary!



I think his original them song went something like "In the city or in the woods, help keep America looking good (or Woodsy Owl will track you down and rip out your liver while you sleep)."


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 5, 2015)

Sometimes you have to speak up...and confront the dickheads of the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2015)

Saw something tonight at Blue Mountain that I'd never seen before and it immediately made me think of this thread.  

About 1/2-way to 2/3 of the way up, under each lift they have a giant square funnel-like garbage can on the ground.....maybe 7'x5' that you can throw your garbage into from the lift.   Do not like.


----------



## Jully (Mar 5, 2015)

Why?


----------



## freeski (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't seen one and I don't like it either. When I look down from a lift I want to see snow and snow making equipment.

I snowshoe at a golf course and they plow a pond to skate on. The pond is not used very much and I stop and sit on the benches sometimes. Last time I was out there were 8 water bottles and candy wrappers on the ground. There is a trash barrel 50 yards away on the way out. 

I took my mother to an appointment this past summer and was waiting in the parking lot. A guy in a beat up car in front of me opened his door and threw a large bag of trash under the car next to him. I yelled and he picked it up. It's fun to confront those in error. You kind of feel like batman.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Saw something tonight at Blue Mountain that I'd never seen before and it immediately made me think of this thread.
> 
> About 1/2-way to 2/3 of the way up, under each lift they have a giant square funnel-like garbage can on the ground.....maybe 7'x5' that you can throw your garbage into from the lift.   Do not like.



This is similar to what I was saying Pats peak has and someone else mentioned another area had as well.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know why it would be so hard to just put a couple trash cans at the top of the lifts.  Lots of people heat and drink things on the way up but so many areas don't have anything up there.  I remember at Northstar, they not only had trash cans but recycling barrels too.

I'm not sure how I feel about the target barrels under the lift.  I think they'll help with litter but as freeski said, they're kind of an eye sore.  I think at smaller places with more of a party vibe they are a good idea.  Like Sundown or Berkshire East.  But bigger, more nature oriented places like Smuggs or Jay, no way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

Just an observation, but the litter problems seem to be more prevalent at areas with night skiing.  Hence why places like Blue, Pat's and Shawnee Peak have the barrels.  It's likely kids that don't know any better or have not matured enough to care that littering is not cool.  Or it's college kids that are drunk and don't care.   So, you try and enforce with Ski Patrol and other mountain employees, but the kids rebel against the authority and only litter more.   Only solution?  Make a game out of the situation with the barrels to shoot for.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Just an observation, but the litter problems seem to be more prevalent at areas with night skiing.  Hence why places like Blue, Pat's and Shawnee Peak have the barrels.  It's likely kids that don't know any better or have not matured enough to care that littering is not cool.  Or it's college kids that are drunk and don't care.   So, you try and enforce with Ski Patrol and other mountain employees, but the kids rebel against the authority and only litter more.   Only solution?  Make a game out of the situation with the barrels to shoot for.



Exactly what I was getting at, only better said.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 6, 2015)

I totally disagree with deadheadskier that we should make a "game out of the situation".  The message becomes that littering is acceptable.

I agree with C-Rex that the barrels under the lift are eyesores.

And freeski said, 





> I snowshoe at a golf course and they plow a pond to skate on. The pond is not used very much and I stop and sit on the benches sometimes. Last time I was out there were 8 water bottles and candy wrappers on the ground. There is a trash barrel 50 yards away on the way out.


The mere availability of the trash barrel obviously doesn't cure the problem.

There are two solutions that I know of: (Perhaps some of you could suggest others)
1. Wait and complain until the owner finally gets around to sending a paid employee to make the rounds and pick it up.
OR
2. Knowing that this is routine, carry a supermarket plastic bag in a pocket and move the trash the 50 yards to the garbage can!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

Joshua,

You say I'm sending a message that "littering is okay."   I disagree.  I'm saying the barrels send a message that "this is where trash belongs."   Sometimes you need to make a game of such "messages" with young people or they refuse to participate.  Call it bad parenting, but it is what it is.  

Crotched doesn't seem to have that much of a problem.   At Shawnee Peak in Maine, you'd have to literally have a full time employee in the evening walking back and forth picking up the trash judging by how much that barrel gets used. 

The reason top of the lift barrels don't work is because many people eat / drink / smoke etc., with their gloves off.  When they go to put their gloves back on, they don't hold onto their trash and just drop it from the lift.  

I'm guessing that Pat's, Shawnee, Blue and other places that have these "target barrels", tried every reasonable solution prior and weren't getting the results they wanted before going in that direction.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Only solution?  Make a game out of the situation with the barrels to shoot for.


That's not the only solution.  Another solution is to put someone there with a radio and give warnings and/or pull tickets of people who litter from the lift.  Of course this costs money - but it is another solution.

I'm conflicted about the barrels myself.  I can see both sides of the argument.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> ...
> 
> Crotched doesn't seem to have that much of a problem.   At Shawnee Peak in Maine, you'd have to literally have a full time employee in the evening walking back and forth picking up the trash judging by how much that barrel gets used.
> 
> ...


Aah, but Crotched DOES have the problem, but we have a cadre of volunteers (including yours truly), who routinely pick up trash from the slopes on a near daily basis.

On some of the busier "Midnight Madness" nights, a liftie walks the lift line picking up.  I saw him fill a 30 gallon trash bag one morning.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not above picking up trash or anything, but I feel that kind of sends the message to those littering, "someone will take care of it, so it's ok."

I'd rather call them out when it happens, and make it easier for people to dispose of properly.  Trash cans at the bottom and top of every lift would be a great start.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 6, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I'm not above picking up trash or anything, but I feel that kind of sends the message to those littering, "someone will take care of it, so it's ok."
> 
> I'd rather call them out when it happens, and make it easier for people to dispose of properly.  Trash cans at the bottom and top of every lift would be a great start.


The fact that deadheadskier didn't think trash was a problem at Crotched Mt. is indicative of how successful we have been.  Over the last 5 years that the "pick-up" volunteers have been doing their thing, we collectively believe there is less trash.  People who are prone to littering see litter and think it is OK to add to it.  If they see it being actively picked up, most (definitely not all) recognize that it isn't OK.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Aah, but Crotched DOES have the problem, but we have a cadre of volunteers (including yours truly), who routinely pick up trash from the slopes on a near daily basis.
> 
> On some of the busier "Midnight Madness" nights, a liftie walks the lift line picking up.  I saw him fill a 30 gallon trash bag one morning.



I've only night skied there midweek and my impression was the problem paled in comparison to what I've seen at other areas.  I think what helps Crotched is their main lift goes over an open lighted trail that happens to also be one of the most popular trails.   The lighting and presences of skiers acts as a bit of a deterrent.  It also makes it easier for kind volunteers like yourself to help take care of the problem as you are skiing right by it. 

The barrels at Shawnee Peak and Pats are located on sections of lift lines that don't have an active trail nor are they lit.   The perpetrators seems to do more damage under the cloak of darkness.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2015)

Give a hoot,don't pollute.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> the litter problems seem to be more prevalent at areas with night skiing.  Hence why places like Blue, Pat's and Shawnee Peak have the barrels.



I hadn't considered that.  I'd just assumed the Poconos get littered due to having so many city visitors, who on balance tend to respect nature less.  But it being dark at night might also embolden dirtbag litterers since it's far less likely their littering may be seen.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mount Snow has trash cans at all of the lifts at the bottom of the mountain which is a good idea.  They don't have trash cans up top though.  I'd imagine it might be tough to keep them from blowing over or from things blowing out of them perhaps?


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 6, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Mount Snow has trash cans at all of the lifts at the bottom of the mountain which is a good idea.  They don't have trash cans up top though.  I'd imagine it might be tough to keep them from blowing over or from things blowing out of them perhaps?



Not hard to put a sandbag or two in the bottom and put a flappy lid on them.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> Not hard to put a sandbag or two in the bottom and put a flappy lid on them.



I know, I thought the same thing.  I guess a barrel at the bottom is better than nothing though.  Also, in the times I've been up there, I've never really noticed much trash/litter around.  So either people do a good job throwing things away, they have a good cleanup crew or the wind blows all the trash somewhere less noticeable.


----------



## Terry (Mar 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've only night skied there midweek and my impression was the problem paled in comparison to what I've seen at other areas.  I think what helps Crotched is their main lift goes over an open lighted trail that happens to also be one of the most popular trails.   The lighting and presences of skiers acts as a bit of a deterrent.  It also makes it easier for kind volunteers like yourself to help take care of the problem as you are skiing right by it.
> 
> The barrels at Shawnee Peak and Pats are located on sections of lift lines that don't have an active trail nor are they lit.   The perpetrators seems to do more damage under the cloak of darkness.


Shawnee Peak did away with the barrel under the lift a couple years ago and put a barrell at the midstation. Seems to be far less litter now under the lift.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 7, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I know, I thought the same thing.  I guess a barrel at the bottom is better than nothing though.  Also, in the times I've been up there, I've never really noticed much trash/litter around.  So either people do a good job throwing things away, they have a good cleanup crew or the wind blows all the trash somewhere less noticeable.


If you are not an early season or late season skier, you might not notice much litter.  Some areas do a clean up over the summer, but others just let the snow cover the mess come the fall.  At Mt. Snow, the worst litter I saw was in the late spring off the Carinthia HSQ (i.e. right next to their big park).  Killington was worst by the Snowden Chairs and Superstar and it gets worse as the snow melts out in the spring where trash, not the crocus. is the true harbinger of spring!


----------

